# The talk-with-yourself thread



## Aramis

Here are the rules:

- to begin talking with yourself you write a post, then quote it and reply

- you may write as many posts as you want to and you may go back to the discussion with yourself anytime after you ended it or to start another one

- you may not direct your words in this thread to anybody else than yourself

Enjoy.


----------



## Aramis

Surely it's a nice thread, did you enjoy cucumber I've enjoyed so much?


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Surely it's a nice thread, did you enjoy cucumber I've enjoyed so much?


Certainly I've enjoyed it, thank you. It was nice to see all those shaggy creatures on the lawn earlier this day, too.


----------



## Webernite

Webernite's pretty cool.


----------



## Webernite

Webernite said:


> Webernite's pretty cool.


Yeah, I know!


----------



## Polednice

Who's the handsomest Piggy in all creation?


----------



## Polednice

Polednice said:


> Who's the handsomest Piggy in all creation?


You are, Vincent! You are!


----------



## hawk

You people are crazy!


----------



## hawk

hawk said:


> You people are crazy!


I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

This sentence is false.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Fsharpmajor said:


> This sentence is false.


If it's false, it must be true.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

If it's true, it must be false.


----------



## Polednice

Webernite said:


> Webernite's pretty cool.


Psst.. Psst.. Do you think I'm cool, Webernite? Don't let Aramis hear us!


----------



## Aramis

Long time... no siege...


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Long time... no siege...


Exteoriandayrany siege EQUIPMENT!


----------



## Philip

Aramis said:


> Long time... no siege...


that was a taunt in age of empires 2, good times


----------



## Kopachris

Why would I post in a thread like this? This looks like a stupid idea.


----------



## Webernite

Polednice said:


> Psst.. Psst.. Do you think I'm cool, Webernite?


Yes, for a pig.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Why would I post in a thread like this? This looks like a stupid idea.


But you just posted in it! Surely, you can't think it to be _that_ stupid!


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Kopachris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I post in a thread like this? This looks like a stupid idea.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just posted in it! Surely, you can't think it to be _that_ stupid!
Click to expand...

Okay, you got me!


----------



## kv466

This is a ridiculous thread!


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> This is a ridiculous thread!


Who you trying to fool? We both know you're the one who makes the lamest threads!


----------



## Couchie

Couchie: Aramis tum waszfaa outgo foo un Kopachris blarge fana wee!


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> Couchie: Aramis tum waszfaa outgo foo un Kopachris blarge fana wee!


Tehehehehehehehehe! Couchie, you rascal!


----------



## hawk

:lol:


----------



## hawk

hawk said:


> :lol:


:scold:


----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


> Couchie: Aramis tum waszfaa outgo foo un Kopachris blarge fana wee!


What the hell is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Couchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couchie: Aramis tum waszfaa outgo foo un Kopachris blarge fana wee!
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is that supposed to mean?!
Click to expand...

I believe he said, "Aramis made an interesting thread, but Kopachris can't help but insult it!"


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?!


Hehe, blargagon un fah teedo! Fah, fah!


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> Hehe, blargagon un fah teedo! Fah, fah!


Bad Couchie! Apologize!


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> Bad Couchie! Apologize!


**** you! I do what I want!


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> **** you! I do what I want!


Watch it, or I'll block you!


----------



## Aramis

Thou art Robin Hood, forsooth?


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Thou art Robin Hood, forsooth?


I shall not answer such silly question.


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> I shall not answer such silly question.


As you wish... I know my share - thou art hare!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Jabberwocky.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> Jabberwocky.


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


I dunno, I just felt like posting in this stupid thread.


----------



## science

Who's the fairest one of all?


----------



## science

science said:


> Who's the fairest one of all?


You are, of course.


----------



## science

science said:


> You are, of course.


Oh, do go on! It's you, silly.


----------



## science

science said:


> Oh, do go on! It's you, silly.


What, me? Fairer than thou?

Well, maybe on a very good day for me and a very bad day for thou.


----------



## science

science said:


> What, me? Fairer than thou?
> 
> Well, maybe on a very good day for me and a very bad day for thou.


Are you saying I have bad days?

Do you have any idea how many hours I spend at the gym, while you're sitting there on the sofa listening to music? And, I wasn't going to say anything, but, let's just say I noticed you're using a different belt-hole these days.


----------



## science

science said:


> Are you saying I have bad days?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many hours I spend at the gym, while you're sitting there on the sofa listening to music? And, I wasn't going to say anything, but, let's just say I noticed you're using a different belt-hole these days.


Um...

What does "fair" mean?

Because I didn't think that kind of thing would come into this conversation.


----------



## science

science said:


> Um...
> 
> What does "fair" mean?
> 
> Because I didn't think that kind of thing would come into this conversation.


I _will_ cheat on you if you don't get your act together.


----------



## science

science said:


> I _will_ cheat on you if you don't get your act together.


Ooooookay then.

I'm just gonna listen to this new Franck CD I got.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I'm not sure what to type...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I'm not sure what to type...


Then stop wasting this thread with useless posts.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Then stop wasting this thread with useless posts.


Well I'm sure that you're not directing that post at me considering the nature of your post.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well I'm sure that you're not directing that post at me considering the nature of your post.


Woah d00d im lyk so sry yr a gr8 deb8t-r


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Woah d00d im lyk so sry yr a gr8 deb8t-r


Well, now that you've made a fool of yourself why don't you go order me a pizza?


----------



## clavichorder

Sviatoslav Richter!


----------



## clavichorder

No, Emil Gilels!


----------



## clavichorder

Aw gee, they're both fantastic.


----------



## clavichorder

-insert handshake smiley here-


----------



## clavichorder

Keep your mouth shut.


----------



## eorrific

Can you help me identify this piece? It goes like this : dum dum dum dummmmm, duh-duh-duh-duh-duhhh duh-duh-dumm dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum BAMMM!


----------



## eorrific

eorrific said:


> Can you help me identify this piece? It goes like this : dum dum dum dummmmm, duh-duh-duh-duh-duhhh duh-duh-dumm dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum BAMMM!


It's Shostakovich's 5th symphony 4th movement.

Don't forget to do the laundry, by the way.


----------



## Yoshi

Happy Birthday Jan


----------



## Yoshi

Jan said:


> Happy Birthday Jan


Why, thank you very much :tiphat:.


----------



## Yoshi

Jan said:


> Why, thank you very much :tiphat:.


So... where's my cake?


----------



## Yoshi

Jan said:


> So... where's my cake?


You mean MY cake .


----------



## Polednice

Jan said:


> Happy Birthday Jan


I'd love to wish you happy birthday, Jan, but I'm not allowed to talk to you in this thread, so... tough.


----------



## An Die Freude

Have you heard the third movement of Harrold's Piano Concerto? Sublime!


----------



## An Die Freude

Yeah, I wrote that.

*insert shameless self-advertising here*


----------



## An Die Freude

Oh wow! Amazing!


----------



## Chris

'Google says 'No results for "Harrold Piano Concerto", Chris.'

'Forget it...let's listen to Beethoven's _Emperor_.'


----------



## kv466

Jan said:


> Happy Birthday Jan


Oh, I'm sure Jan heard some Gould jams on her birthday! That guy is awesome!


----------



## kv466

Gould? Glenn Gould? Everyone knows Earl Wild is a far better pianist...besides, he' American.


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> Gould? Glenn Gould? Everyone knows Earl Wild is a far better pianist...besides, he' American.


Hey, man! Them's fightin' words! There ain't no street bench made of this Wild fella!


----------



## Aramis

Listen, friend, I think too many people are just trying to compliment themselvs in this thread... right?


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> Hey, man! Them's fightin' words! There ain't no street bench made of this Wild fella!


Geez, did we forget already? You're the only two here who think _those_ two are the best!


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Listen, friend, I think too many people are just trying to compliment themselvs in this thread... right?


I agree, they are so narcissistic... unlike you, splendid one!


----------



## Polednice

Oh my, what big ears you have!


----------



## Polednice

Polednice said:


> Oh my, what big ears you have!


All the better to hear little piglets like you coming along.


----------



## Polednice

And what big, sharp fangs you have!


----------



## Polednice

Polednice said:


> And what big, sharp fangs you have!


All the better to bite into your neck with unless you tell me what a marvellous suit I'm wearing!


----------



## Aramis

I sincerely belive that this thread will soon have more pages than "the classical music project"


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> I sincerely belive that this thread will soon have more pages than "the classical music project"


I belive it too, it meet needs of contemporary people perfectly


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> I belive it too, it meet needs of contemporary people perfectly


Not to mention that it makes much more sense than this other thread


----------



## kv466

Aramis said:


> I sincerely belive that this thread will soon have more pages than "the classical music project"


I don't even know how that thread works!


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> I don't even know how that thread works!


That's because you're an idiot.


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> That's because you're an idiot.


Hey!! You can't call me,...oh, well, I guess technically you can. Well, you're an idiot too!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I should really stop talking to myself.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> I should really stop talking to myself.


What, you mean you're going to leave me?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> What, you mean you're going to leave me?


I'm kind of stuck with you!


----------



## eorrific

DAMN IT! Will you stop eavesdropping on my conversations with myself!!!


----------



## Sid James

*Sid James *was the greatest British actor of his generation.


----------



## Sid James

Sid James said:


> *Sid James *was the greatest British actor of his generation.


Exactly, and that's why I chose him as my username. The man was a legend of comic acting.


----------



## Couchie

Sometimes I wonder whether there are other out there like me.


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether there are other out there like me.


No. You're green.


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> No. You're green.


----------



## CountessAdele

This is a weird thread, good weird.


----------



## CountessAdele

CountessAdele said:


> This is a weird thread, good weird.


What are you doing online? You've got a essay to write, and a huge math test tomorrow, and you need to practice your voice excersizes! Have you studied that music theory book your teacher gave you? She'll be expecting you to know your melodic and harmonic intervals by heart!! Oh and did you feed Artie already? His bowl is empty but if you already fed him then I shouldn't. Lord knows he doesn't need anymore fat on him.


----------



## CountessAdele

CountessAdele said:


> What are you doing online? You've got a essay to write, and a huge math test tomorrow, and you need to practice your voice excersizes! Have you studied that music theory book your teacher gave you? She'll be expecting you to know your melodic and harmonic intervals by heart!! Oh and did you feed Artie already? His bowl is empty but if you already fed him then I shouldn't. Lord knows he doesn't need anymore fat on him.


Woa woa, reelaaaaaxxx. There's plenty of time! Just a few more minutes, like 60 minutes, and then I'll log off. Ok?


----------



## CountessAdele

CountessAdele said:


> Woa woa, reelaaaaaxxx. There's plenty of time! Just a few more minutes, like 60 minutes, and then I'll log off. Ok?


Well, don't rush just on my account. You take your time, by the way I fed Artie this morning. Remember, he was pushing his bowl across the floor so it made that really annoying scraping sound?


----------



## CountessAdele

CountessAdele said:


> Well, don't rush just on my account. You take your time, by the way I fed Artie this morning. Remember, he was pushing his bowl across the floor so it made that really annoying scraping sound?


Oh yeah. Man thats annoying.


----------



## Dodecaplex

CountessAdele said:


> Oh yeah. Man thats annoying.


Am I the first person to break the sacred rule of this thread?


----------



## Aramis

No, I think he is not, is he?


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> No, I think he is not, is he?


You're right, he's not. And who is to blame? Who is to blame?


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> You're right, he's not. And who is to blame? Who is to blame?


Certainly not me... but I'm not sure about you. To blame about what anyway?


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Certainly not me... but I'm not sure about you. To blame about what anyway?


Dlaczego rozmawiamy po angielsku idioto?


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Dlaczego rozmawiamy po angielsku idioto?


Cause we are polite and try to stick to their local customs.


----------



## Aramis

Aramis said:


> Cause we are polite and try to stick to their local customs.


OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - said Jacquouille.


----------



## kv466

What the fazangi am I still doing here?


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> What the fazangi am I still doing here?


Dude, you've only been signed on...not like you're sitting there all day.


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> Dude, you've only been signed on...not like you're sitting there all day.


Still, man...it's taking up a lot of your time!


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> Still, man...it's taking up a lot of your time!


Shhhhhh! I'm trying to listen to Faure and read my peeps' posts at the same time!


----------



## Dodecaplex

I guess this has become the official and legal trolling thread for this website. Nice.


----------



## kv466

^
Yeah, because Sid James, Aramis, Webernite, Jan, Iforgotmypassword, Science, Clavichorder, Polednice, Hawk, Fsharpmajor, Kopachris, Couchie, Klavierspieler and I have all been known to be proven trolls.


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> ^
> Yeah, because Sid James, Aramis, Webernite, Jan, Iforgotmypassword, Science, Clavichorder, Polednice, Hawk, Fsharpmajor, Kopachris, Couchie, Klavierspieler and I have all been known to be proven trolls.


Hey, you're breaking the rules...and besides, while his posts are good and we're just starting to get to know him, the guy's been here five minutes and already he's throwing a diss?

Move on, I say!


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> Hey, you're breaking the rules...and besides, while his posts are good and we're just starting to get to know him, the guy's been here five minutes and already he's throwing a diss?
> 
> Move on, I say!


You're right. Maybe the kid just don't know we're all a little nutty here and need a place to vent every now and then and who better than the nuttiest of them all to start such a thing!


----------



## Dodecaplex

I guess I should start trolling too


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Dodecaplex

^


----------



## Dodecaplex

^


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Who farted?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Who farted?


That was no fart. It was heavenly music.


----------



## clavichorder

Methane. Stream of consciousness with a compositional twist, break the sonata form, there wasn't one to begin with, post whatever you want, who cares, its all about methane, because who farted? Harpsichord concerto! Because he who smelt it dealt it. Ostrich burgers aren't good for that, they feed into it as crows feed on carrion, in the woods behind your backyard, concrete and steel, lots of keys but no ivory.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Mwah-hah-ha-haha! Hier kommt der große Klavierspieler, der König der Welt!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yeah, you wish.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Du moronische, idiotische.... Katze! :scold:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Don't talk to yourself!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Great! This is my one-and-only chance to release all my deepest darkest emotions before I go mad with bottling it up! AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Great! This is my one-and-only chance to release all my deepest darkest emotions before I go mad with bottling it up! AHHHHHHH!


How do you feel now?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> How do you feel now?


Much better now, thank you.
:tiphat:


----------



## Couchie

What is a turnip but not a carrot too?


----------



## TresPicos

I still don't get it. I just write something and then what?


----------



## TresPicos

TresPicos said:


> I still don't get it. I just write something and then what?


Then I quote it and... well... yeah...

Hm, I don't get it either...


----------



## TresPicos

TresPicos said:


> Then I quote it and... well... yeah...
> 
> Hm, I don't get it either...


This is pine, though:


----------



## TresPicos

TresPicos said:


> This is pine, though:


Sure is.

Man, there's nothing like that really annoying scraping sound against a newly laid pine floor.


----------



## TresPicos

TresPicos said:


> Sure is.
> 
> Man, there's nothing like that really annoying scraping sound against a newly laid pine floor.


Ooooookay... 

So, Daylight Saving Time is finally over, but what's that all about? I have like 200 hours worth of daylight saved now and that's just this year. And what for? It's just like when you were a kid and your parents or grandparents deposited some amount for you each year, but you never got to withdraw any. Noooooo, you can't touch it until you are grown-up and boring...

Also, pine... Really?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm going to have a glass of cider.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm going to have a glass of cider.


Sweet or hard?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> Sweet or hard?


Ish fery shweeat!.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> Ish fery shweeat!.


Zigackly! Whatsisname ish ferpecktly rihte!


----------

